# My Sata HDD Beeps



## hyde (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a strange issue with the sata hdd that i bought recently. i formatted it installed windows xp. it worked fine for a week and after that it started beeping. i got it replaced.

the replaced hdd also worked fine for 2 days and again it started beeping. Seagate replaced my 120GB Sata drive with 160 GB today. the drive use to beep again. but after restarting it two or three times it works again.

My system config goes like this:

P4 3 Ghz
Intel 101GCC2 motherboard
512 MB DDR2 
160 GB HDD
DVD RW Asus
DVD ROM Sony


plz help me guys really worried for the HDD


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 4, 2006)

are u sure it is the drive beeping.. must be the mobo's speaker..

bTW it could be due to bad SMPS.. get a new one or get it checked...


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 4, 2006)

hey, my PATA one also beeps, its Seagate barracuda 7200rpm, and it produces a clicking sound too, and sometimes my win2000 shows an error that boot device unaccessible, but it corrects after sometime, and recently the access to explorer and data has also been slowed down, and i want to ask one question, in the IDE 80 conductor of the PATA Hdd, is there a 1mm2(1 millimetre square area) of wire that is not present at all? as there is a kind of 1mm width 'hole' in my cable


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 5, 2006)

thetopcyborg said:
			
		

> hey, my PATA one also beeps, its Seagate barracuda 7200rpm, and it produces a clicking sound too, and sometimes my win2000 shows an error that boot device unaccessible, but it corrects after sometime, and recently the access to explorer and data has also been slowed down, and i want to ask one question, in the IDE 80 conductor of the PATA Hdd, is there a 1mm2(1 millimetre square area) of wire that is not present at all? as there is a kind of 1mm width 'hole' in my cable




This means the disk if failing. BACK UP NOW!!!! You will have to take it to the data recovery center if the disk fails completely. BACK UP NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sand man (Aug 5, 2006)

hyde said:
			
		

> I have a strange issue with the sata hdd that i bought recently. i formatted it installed windows xp. it worked fine for a week and after that it started beeping. i got it replaced.
> 
> the replaced hdd also worked fine for 2 days and again it started beeping. Seagate replaced my 120GB Sata drive with 160 GB today. the drive use to beep again. but after restarting it two or three times it works again.
> 
> ...



tried using new sata cables?


----------



## hyde (Aug 6, 2006)

thanx for the replies....

when my hdd beeps what i do is turn off the power and just reseat the power and data cable. and boot the system it works fine. but sometimes while doing some work it beeps. and then windows freezes....

i am worried is my motherboard bad. cos i got my hdd replaced twice


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 6, 2006)

seagate sata drives have probs .. i have had lots of them .. 

now i have changed my psu to cooler master one .. lets see .. if psu was the prob .. 

same probs as u .. i have faced .. changed data cords .. power cords .. now i changed my psu ..

back up ur data now.. it can fail any time.. 

seagate should do something abt it .. definetly some prob with their sata hdds ..


----------



## Geforce (Aug 6, 2006)

BINGO !!

I have the same problem, system works fine for 2-3 weeks but then my seagate 200gb hdd beeps and the system freezes, but i HAVE found where the problem is.

Its the SATA cable. 

Fistly, the SATA cable we get are not insulated and sata signals get lost very easily with electromagnetic external disturbances within the system. 

If there is a slight kink (90 degree turn) in the cable it has high chances of signal loss (found all this after visiting several forums) and SATA drives unlike PATA drives don't replenish (from corrupt data signal) themselves without a system restart .

Make it as straight as possible. Currently i have done so.

Getting a high quality insulated SATA cable will completely erase the problem, i m pretty sure.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 6, 2006)

Geforce said:
			
		

> BINGO !!
> 
> I have the same problem, system works fine for 2-3 weeks but then my seagate 200gb hdd beeps and the system freezes, but i HAVE found where the problem is.
> 
> ...




and why then  other hdds  dont have same problem as seagate .. i have used wd , maxtor , hitachi as well as samsung .. same capacity .. same sata 2 interface drives in the same position with the same data and power cable with the same psu .. and guess what .. 

they dont have any prob with it .. 

why then only seagate hdds keep beeping .. is a question to me ..


----------



## suman2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

Geforce said:
			
		

> If there is a slight kink (90 degree turn) in the cable it has high chances of signal loss



Unless you use right angled SATA cables 

check this page for the right angled SATA cables....

*www.satasite.com/sata-cables-internal.htm#one-right


Anyone come across right angled cables anywhere in India ??


----------



## Geforce (Aug 8, 2006)

suman2005 said:
			
		

> Unless you use right angled SATA cables
> 
> check this page for the right angled SATA cables....
> 
> ...




I am talking about a kink in the cable not the connector. So basically this twist is not that we want.

Regarding the SATA cable, do you have any idea about insulated SATA cables ?


----------



## hyde (Aug 9, 2006)

thanx for the replies will let you know after i get some good sata cables and a PSU....  thanx again to all of you guys


----------



## hyde (Aug 10, 2006)

and can plz anybody tell me where can i get high quality SATA cables ... which will not lead to signal loss.... anyways i am going to try my pc with 500 watt PSU....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 10, 2006)

i am still unable to understand how a drive "Beeps".
i have seen the insides of a lot of drives and there is nothing there to make electronic sound. only mechenical sounds can come from a HDD.

are u sure it is a BEEP not a SCREECH sound.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 10, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i am still unable to understand how a drive "Beeps".
> i have seen the insides of a lot of drives and there is nothing there to make electronic sound. only mechenical sounds can come from a HDD.
> 
> are u sure it is a BEEP not a SCREECH sound.



----------------------------

dont worry.. 


if  u have seagate hdd .. then u will soon know .. whether its electronic or mechanical ..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 10, 2006)

i have been using seagate for the past 14years.... from the time they had 640MB as mainstream hdd. btu never heard of BEEPS


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i have been using seagate for the past 14years.... from the time they had 640MB as mainstream hdd. btu never heard of BEEPS


---------------------------- 
buddy , i have used 15 seagate pata drives before this .. never had any single problem .. 

i am saying this cos i had  lots of prob with seagate .. and not a single one with any other sata drive .. even go check some forums .. seems like seagate failour rate is big.. with their sata drives ..


----------



## hyde (Aug 12, 2006)

plz let me know guys where to buy high quality SATA cables???


----------



## hyde (Aug 16, 2006)

hey GUYS .... a new SATA cable solved the ISSUE......

thanx for the help guys


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't heard that HDD beeps.
are you sure HDD beep,maybe the mobo or processor beeps.try ears contact with HDD.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 17, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I don't heard that HDD beeps.
> are you sure HDD beep,maybe the mobo or processor beeps.try ears contact with HDD.



buddy u will know when ur seagate hdd will start doing that ..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 17, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> buddy u will know when ur seagate hdd will start doing that ..



Never ! It's your other mobo component which is doing this thing.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 17, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Never ! It's your other mobo component which is doing this thing.



r u a seagate employee ...!


----------



## hyde (Aug 17, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Never ! It's your other mobo component which is doing this thing.




trust me it is the SATA drive that was making the noise you can even try with ur sata drive just remove the sata cable and power on the system and the HDD will beep


----------



## Geforce (Aug 28, 2006)

@Hyde have your problems with SATA HDD vanished. Now i am facing this issue (beeps and system freeze) again with my SATA seagate 200gb. Since the last post in this thread i had assumed the problem was resolved by new SATA cable but it hasn't. 

This time i had bought a high quality SATA cable, but it hasn't worked, i even have a new MOBO now (nforce4) so i guess it really is a problem with 
Seagate HDDs.

I don't quite know how they will even RMA it, as this problem i not easy to reproduce. What should i do ?


----------

